

How Bitcoin Works Under the Hood - MattRogish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx9zgZCMqXE

======
scott_ci
why I made this video: A lot of the videos and explanations I read about
Bitcoin were vague and mystical sounding. Or, alternately, super long and
rambling. This is my effort to explain it in as concise a manner as possible.

I'm relatively new to Bitcoin, so any critical feedback would be very much
appreciated, especially regarding my explanations for the rationale behind the
block chain, and potential security risks posed by large "mining pools."

After doing all my research, the craziest part to me is that the point of all
the mining is just to sort transactions. If this is correct, then it seems
like there's got to be a cheaper way to do this... maybe ripple's digital
currency?

